
Reverse Basketball: How easy is it to lose a basketball game? - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/papers/4772-reverse-basketball
======
blackflame7000
Awesome article! I Never really considered how the intricacies of the rules of
basketball would factor into a game in reverse but it sounds like it would be
interesting to see played out.

